# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Музыкальные спектакли Центра Детского Творчества

## Mazaykina

Спектакли этого Дома Творчества прошли очень сложный путь. :biggrin:
Наш форумчанин Торпедон Юра прислал мне с Камчатки 9 дисков с музыкальными спектаклями их творческой студии. На таможне их мурыжили 3 недели, наверное, своим детям дома показывали... :biggrin:  А может никак не могли поверить, что с Камчатки в Германию люди будут посылать диски с детскими спектаклями. :wink: Ну а я, посмотрев работы ребят, не могла не попросить разрешения авторов выложить их на всеобщее обозрение. Думаю, многим будет интересно посмотреть эти спектакли, ведь в них не только замечательная постановка, режиссура, актерская игра, но и классная операторская работа!
*
Новогодний спектакль 2003 год "www.новый год. ru"
Автор сценария и режиссер Рудая Ирина Владимировна
Центр Детского творчества г. Елизово
30 частей по 90 mgb*

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30

К сожалению, качать много, но уменьшать качество я не хотела... У кого совсем медленный интернет- можно будет договориться о пересылке. Но это будет тогда, когда я приеду на юбилей форума в июне. :wink: Кстати, приглашаем.

----------


## гунька

[b]Mazaykina[/b
Мариша,спасибо огромное! Я пока только одну часть скачала, но это очень здОрово! Для работы-просто бесценный клад!

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, это только первый спектакль.  Долго приходится заливать... поэтому второй будет чуть позже.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Я пока только одну часть скачала, но это очень здОрово! Для работы-просто бесценный клад!


А я не пойму, почему у меня не получается посмотреть. Скачала одну часть, не извлекается-требует продолжения архива. На настоящий момент уже 11 частей скачала, и не один не распаковывается, всё время требует ещё чась. неужели нужно все скачать, и только тогда покажет, что там?

----------


## Mazaykina

*о-ля-ля*,
Оля, все 30 частей- это один фильм, я написала выше, по 90 mgb каждый, всего 2.7гб, каждый файл - заливала 3 дня...Пока не скачаются все файлы, фильм не откроется. Сжимать не могу, т.к. теряется качество.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Пока не скачаются все файлы,


Буду до упора-уже 18-ый пошёл

----------


## Torpedon

После скачивания всех частей и распаковки, получаете файл с расширением **.iso*.
Это образ DVD-диска.

Нарезать образ на болванку можно *Nero*, *DVDDecrypter* или бесплатной программой *ImgBurn*. На просторах инета её можно найти без проблем.
Резать необходимо не в режиме Date, а "Записать образ на диск".
В результате имеем DVD-диск, который можно смотреть с DVD-плеера на телевизоре.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Нарезать образ на болванку можно Nero, DVDDecrypter или бесплатной программой ImgBurn


 Спасибо, но понять бы чайнику все мудрёные слова Ваши :smile:

----------


## Shou-man

уважаймые коллеги мне нужен сценарий игровой программы в народном стиле с шутками и прибаутками у кого есть выручите дайте пожалуйсто))) очень сильно надо)))

----------


## Torpedon

> Спасибо, но понять бы чайнику все мудрёные слова Ваши


Тогда в картинках. :smile:
Качаем программу ImgBurn.
Программа для работы с CD/DVD - маленькая, шустрая, надёжная и главное, бесплатная.
_(Будьте внимательны при руссификации)_

Запускаем программу и выбираем:
[IMG]http://*********org/355493m.jpg[/IMG]

Вставляем в привод болванку. После того, как программа её определит, подгружаем файл образа диска:
[IMG]http://*********org/338085m.jpg[/IMG]

Скорость записи желательно выставить в половину заявленой на болванке.
Проще - не ставьте больше 12х.
[IMG]http://*********org/341157m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот, собственно и всё. :smile:

----------


## elena-butyrina

Здравствуйте! Очень бы хотелось сценарии каких нибудь спектаклей для детей. Пробую создать театральную студию. Помогите чем можете.

----------


## revik

> Здравствуйте! Очень бы хотелось сценарии каких нибудь спектаклей для детей. Пробую создать театральную студию. Помогите чем можете.


У меня есть несколько сценариев купила на ********.ru почитай какой понравиться солью mp3 вместе со сценарием, новинок пока нет

----------


## Mazaykina

Следующий спектакль 2010 года
Файлы по 480 мб всего 9 штук. Загружаются медленно. Так что ждите.
1-й

----------


## Минкин

http://vkontakte.ru/video4425358_141302887
новогодний спектакль с моей музыкой

----------


## fafa

> Следующий спектакль 2010 года
> Файлы по 480 мб всего 9 штук. Загружаются медленно. Так что ждите.
> 1-й


очень будем ждать продолжения! какие все молодцы! спасибо вам большое!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Обращаюсь за помощью! Наш детский музыкальный театр вот уже 10 лет играет три спектакля.Кот в сапогах,Золушка,Кошкин дом. Педагог уже в возрасте и не в состоянии что-либо найти и придумать.Только готовый материал. Театр на грани закрытия.

----------


## Чара

Mazaykina,а у меня медленный интернет,я качать буду полмесяца...а так хочется побыстрее посмотреть.

----------


## учитель2

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо огромное  Вам, Центру Детского Творчества г. Елизово Камчатка и конечно *Torpedon* за интересный материал, правда еще не все скачала, но уже предвкушаю удовольствие от будущего просмотра.
Еще раз *БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## МамаКати

Очень жаль, что уже не посмотреть эти спектакли!
Мы организовали в детском саду театральную студию.1- го июня была первая премьера.Мы ставили мюзикл " Муха- Цокотуха". Сейчас в поиске интересной музыкальной сказки на Новый год. Может что-нибудь посоветуете! Буду очень признательна!

----------


## wert266

МамаКати, а поделиться "Мухой" не можете???

----------


## wert266

Дорогая Mazaykina ! У меня почему-то пишется, что запрашиваемый файл не найден. Как скачать  Torpedonа???

----------


## клеопатра-29

очень прошу вас если есть возможность помогите очень нужен сценарий Золотого цыпленка  работаю в училище и с ребятами хотим поставить этот спектаколь для детей сирот и оставшихся без попечения родителей .ПОМОГИТЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ласкина

спасибо за интересный материал

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

большое спасибо всем творящим на этом поприще

----------


## mamloles

Уважаемая автор темы, Вы не могли бы обновить ссылки на файлы.Я  в активном поиске репертуара и материалов для театральной детской студии. Форум отличает высокий профессионализм предлагаемых материалов, поэтому уверена, что предложенные Вами спектакли стоят того, чтобы их "слезно попросить" .Заранее спасибо.

----------


## iran4ik

Здравствуйте,уважаемые коллеги. Я-режиссер молодежного самодеятельного театра. В нашем репертуаре есть и спектакли для взрослых и для детей. Сказки придумываем сами и в сценарий превращаем тоже сами. Под определенных людей,наших артистов,пишем роли. У меня вопрос-предложение о сотрудничестве. Очень хотелось бы побывать на творческих встречах,фестивалях для самодеятельных театров. Те что есть в интернет либо вокально-хореографические,либо очень дорогие. Поделитесь,пожалуйста,информацией о фестивалях в своем городе или приглашайте нас на гастроли к себе )))) Буду ждать любого ответа и приглашения к сотрудничеству. Пока не могу прикреплять изображения,но если это не противоречит правилам наш сайт http://teatr-legion.narod.ru/

----------


## Lena65

> Дорогая Mazaykina ! У меня почему-то пишется, что запрашиваемый файл не найден. Как скачать Torpedonа???


Я тоже прошу, плиз.... Пробовала скачать, а уже всё..... Если проще на электронку то -  maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## leyno

Вот такой юморной номер у нас получился на встречу выпускников.

----------


## lenusik

Добрый всем день! Предлагаю ВОЛЬНУЮ музыкальную фантазию на тему русских сказок "МОРОЗКО". Ставила со своей арт-студией "Праздник" к Новому году. В спектакле участвовали взрослые актёры, хореографические номера - дети.
http://files.mail.ru/41B89B0E19F54A779FA1FFE34D3B3F26

----------

Элиса (19.01.2016)

----------


## lenusik

http://files.mail.ru/51C235025A54416894A3B2B60B3966A4  текст "Морозко" в других форматах.

----------

Элиса (19.01.2016)

----------


## lenusik

http://files.mail.ru/BEA9D4849B474CED84E53F952D229E38  Здесь материалы к нашей постановке "Бременские музыканты". Первый минус плохого качества, писать тогда было некому)))

----------


## арома

Уважаемая МУЗОЛЮБА! очень понравился Ваш сценарий "Морозко", и  хочется получить плюсы на песни из спектакля. Если есть такая возможность, выставьте их сюда, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## арома

ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ! Я ВСЁ НАШЛА! Я В ВОСТОРГЕ! это то, что я искала!

----------


## lenusik

Восстановила ссылки на "Бременские музыканты":
минусовки:  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d06c1a9...1%81%D0%B0.rar
плюсы: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/30c8782...1%88%D0%B8.rar
сценарий: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ab0e9e9...0%B8%D0%B5.doc

----------

adi-dina (27.12.2016), Alexandra_B (03.01.2020), Anex (29.10.2018), Ludmila Mikus (22.10.2017), марандра (28.08.2016), Оксана Договорова (17.09.2018)

----------


## lenusik

Сценарий и муз.оформление " Про Кота..." ("Кот в сапогах")
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c975745...0%A2%D0%90.rar

плюсов нет, работали вживую)))

----------

Alexandra_B (03.01.2020), kalerina (08.10.2016), Ludmila Mikus (22.10.2017), марандра (28.08.2016), насима (17.01.2016)

----------


## lenusik

"Морозко"
музыка: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/617b0ac...0%BA%D0%B0.rar
сценарий: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d68c5e14959c/MOROZKO.docx

----------

Alexandra_B (03.01.2020), kalerina (08.10.2016), Задор_Инка (11.03.2017), марандра (28.08.2016)

----------


## fafa65

lenusik, Огромная благодарность за Вашу щедрость! Вдохновения и воплощения задуманного!

----------


## Якушка

Огромное СПАСИБО! Неиссякаемого вдохновения Вам и творческих успехов!

----------


## lenusik

Видео "Приключения Красной Шапочки"(сыровато, после месяца репетиций) https://yadi.sk/i/BPybWXNoe3giJ

----------


## lenusik

"Красная Шапочка"   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LiBa/cvvhjGszb

----------

Alexandra_B (03.01.2020), kalerina (08.10.2016), Ludmila Mikus (22.10.2017), Задор_Инка (11.03.2017)

----------


## Crystal

> Видео "Приключения Красной Шапочки"


Ленусик, очень понравился сценарий "Красной шапочки". Спасибо!.Жаль не получилось посмотреть видео вашей сказки (пусть и сыроватое) - пишет, что ничего не найдено

----------


## lenusik

https://vk.com/video?gid=84552528  маленький кусочек. Весь перезалью попозже, если надо).

----------

kalerina (08.10.2016)

----------


## Crystal

> Весь перезалью попозже, если надо).


Ленусик, прошу - перезалей, когда будет возможность! (Посмотрела.  :Ok:  Молодцы! Волк прям суперр!)

----------


## lenusik

"Красная Шапочка" (видео)   https://yadi.sk/i/6KvcSTA6m7Vhz

----------

Crystal (09.12.2015), kalerina (08.10.2016), гунька (19.12.2015), смеющаяся вода (30.01.2016), Элиса (19.01.2016)

----------


## Torpedon

продублирую

*2016_1*
*2016_2*

----------


## HarmanKardon

> Тогда в картинках. :smile:
> Качаем программу ImgBurn.
> Программа для работы с CD/DVD - маленькая, шустрая, надёжная и главное, бесплатная.
> _(Будьте внимательны при руссификации)_
> 
> Запускаем программу и выбираем:
> [IMG]http://*********org/355493m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Вставляем в привод болванку. После того, как программа её определит, подгружаем файл образа диска:
> ...


Спасибо, а то в этом чёрт ногу сломит

----------

